# How do you relate to your Romance Style?



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah the word itself "infantile" is very... Open to stereotyping. But if you do take a REAL look at a kid, you'll notice that they are very capable themselves. People think kids are stupid or inferior but really they are just ignorant and ungrown. I would describe myself as an educated and strong kid, fully capable of taking care of myself.
> 
> (I dislike that too. That's why I try to avoid it altogether because the internet is a home for judgment)


"The internet is a home for judgment" could be the title of an art piece. :kitteh:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> "The internet is a home for judgment" could be the title of an art piece. :kitteh:


Or a song.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Or a song.


Which could arguably be called an art piece. Music _is _art, afterall. roud:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I... guess I do. I mean, I would say "Infantile" fits me better than the other three styles, and although the Caregiver/Infantile dynamic sound pretty bland in theory, I probably would be rather annoyed by someone acting like too much of an aggressor (don't like the thought of being treated/viewed like a prey/price to be won), which makes sense if it's my conflicting romance style.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Accurate for all but



> • preference for partners that provoke in the individual a certain sense of awe in terms of power, physical presence, and the like
> • appreciation for the sense of power-play present when interacting with such partners, with acceptance of a slight sense of superiority on the part of the partner, without ever actually "submitting" to them


Interestingly, I'm more inclined to admire firm, but gentle/sensitive attitudes. These two points make me think of someone arrogant and overbearing which is _definitely_ _not_ what I appreciate in a person.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... infantile. Great name socionics. Really. 

interest is sparked in partner with positive aesthetic attributes divorced from active, "aggressive" sexuality

... No whips and chains in my bedroom. I don't want to own my girlfriends. I don't want to be owned by my girlfriends. Sex is about being attracted to someone who makes you hot, and likes your company. Definitely about who she is, how she looks and carries herself. I only get aggressive to people who hurt me. Violence is an expression of anger. Not sexuality. If I'm angry at somebody, last thing I want to do is have sex with that person. Big difference between aggression and building tension.

tend to try to attract partner's interest with joking, goofy or even "strange" behavior

... I like to joke around. Have fun and do quirky things. I like to put on a show at time. It's all theatre

try to help partner see the unexpected and fun side of things interest is maintained or cools off according to partner's response to this behavior

... Pretty much. I can't stand girls who take themselves to seriously. If we can't just hang out, make out, or just do something spontaneous because there's a formal protocol to dating and that someone might chip a nail I'm out. I don't like formal dating very much. So boring.

appreciation for partner who actively cares about the individual's comfort and daily needs

... That depends. I don't want my girlfriend to become my mother. I mean, mom is cool. But she's cool because she always gave me space to be myself. What do you mean actively caring? Someone who believes in me, definitely. Someone who tries to be stereotypical mom I thankfully never had, nope.

neutral with regard to externally admitting who took the initiative in ending a relationship, "power" is seen as unimportant in such matters

... I usually don't care. There's always that one exception. Meaning, I just don't want a specific somebody in my life and that how I would like things to stay.


----------

